# Blooded the colt



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Managed to blood my new colt today. 9.5 steel and single 25mm theraband gold


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

No picture.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Now I see it. Nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a good bag! Should be some good eating.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Good hunting!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great shooting


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice shooting. Where did you get that Colt?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tom Stevens said:


> Nice shooting. Where did you get that Colt?


I made the colt .


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

How do I get one


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tom Stevens said:


> How do I get one


If you pm me , i will help you out mate .


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> Tom Stevens said:
> 
> 
> > How do I get one
> ...


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice shooting mate. Like the colt, if I break away from TTF I'll give it a go more. Got three colt cores waiting to be pimped.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice supper! Those 1 inch TBGs are a good all round single band set. I have my Marksman shuttle craft banded thusly, super nice trajectory and of course ample hitting power...fast, flat, as demonstrated by your pic. Most of the rest of my SSs have double 15mm TBG ( total of 30mm...more than 1 inch total width) and a few 15mm singles and light ammo for when my shoulders' bursitis acts up.


----------

